

Ask HN: How/When do you know it's time to launch your project? - sqardius

Hi,<p>I just want to know when someone is working on something, how and when does he know it's about time to launch, because I think that everyone can always find something to refine or to add.
======
flexxaeon
If users other than the creator can experience it without being totally lost,
it's time to launch. Aside from known security holes or absolute breakage,
things can be iterated and added in as a work in progress.

For one, the features priority list may be different from the masses...
creator may think that Feature A is what everyone wants, but in actuality
users care more about Feature B. Or someone may suggest Feature X that was
never considered, which makes A & B completely irrelevant.

For two, a good way to get an idea of where a UI/UX excels and fails is to
hand it to people that are unfamiliar with it. The flow may make perfect sense
to the creator, but the unseen problems will become apparent once others start
using it and giving feedback.

Overall, if someone is wondering "is it time to launch?" then it's probably
time to launch.

~~~
sqardius
Thanks for your reply, you're totally right about the features priority, I
think I'll have to just wait for a couple of weeks to make sure that at least
there is no obvious bugs and security holes.

~~~
flexxaeon
If by "wait" you mean work furiously, then yes by all means do that ;)

------
stephengillie
Hi

Many people will use the MVP idea as a guide - Will people find it useful if
that something isn't refined or added?

------
staunch
As soon as there's _someone_ that would be happy to use what you've got.

------
helen842000
When your main feature works.

